# lilo problem

## fafis

geia sas paidia

tha prospathiso na gino oso pio katanoitos ginetai. Exo ena "sata" disko me disk controller intel ich5. ta ich einai maskaremena ide se sata. opote sto configure tou kernel exo 2 epiloges. na xrisimopoiiso ton driver libata pou einai gia sata kai etsi o diskos na fainetai san sda. i na xrisimopoiiso to ata ide driver kai etsi o diskos na fainetai san hda. otan ekana tin egkatastasi to evala sda kai etsi ton evala kai sto lilo.conf. Exo kanei mia deuteri eikona tou kernel gia ide gia na dokimaso pio exei kaliteres epidoseis. ki erxomai sto zitoumeno. auti i ikona otan fortonei vlepei hda alla sto lilo iparxei sda opote exo kernel panic. otan fortoso tin arxiki kai pirakso to lilo.conf kai valo hda kai meta #lilo den grafei to mbr gt den iparxei to hda kai mou vgazei lathos. pos mporo na po sto lilo na kani bypass to lilo.conf kai na bootarei hda?? elpizo na egina katanoitos

----------

